# help



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

hi everyone

we are going to be moving to portugal to live and work, my partner is a optician receptionist and i am a qualified plumber and domestic gas engineer (gas safe registered) are my qaulifications recognised here, i am also getting my air con ticket as well. can any one give us any advise on how we go about getting into the right crowd and and setting up
cheers
gary and caroline


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your partner will need Portuguese, I doubt your qualifications would be accepted here, you can try here EU - Looking for a job in other EU countries: rights and conditions -Your Europe  
plus you would also require language especially in a specialist regulated field like plumbing and gas.

Right crowd, the Portuguese are struggling to find work so for an outsider even more difficult.


----------



## gary2436 (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for that, we are also looking into leasing a small business in the bar/restaurant industry, is this a viable area to enter into


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess a lot of the viability of a bar/cafe/restaurant depends on the area but I wouldn't bet on making much money out of anything like that in central Portugal..... Perhaps on the Algarve but of course you'll have tons of cempetition there and again, you'll still have problems if you're not fluent in Portuguese.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

gary2436 said:


> thanks for that, we are also looking into leasing a small business in the bar/restaurant industry, is this a viable area to enter into


If I'm perfectly honest no


----------

